# turkey



## jhpattee (Jun 18, 2012)

hi all - I am new here and need some help - we are living in nettuno - just outside of rome and I am looking for a turkey for thanksgiving dinner -have not seen one in any of the supermarkets in the area = but oddly enough I have seen (bought) turkey legs - so I'm guessing if they have legs... but no luck - any help will be greatly appreciated!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

just ask about if you don't speak Italian use your phaise book someone will have the answer


----------



## patteesaunders (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok - will try!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might have to special order a turkey through your local butcher. And be prepared for the fact that they don't really have "Butterballs" here - the turkeys are generally leaner and come as they are, not with butter injected under the skin. (Also, be sure to check if your oven is big enough to take a whole turkey and roasting pan! It's not always the case.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ask for a female turkey. 

tacchinella

Males will be much bigger and more likely to not fit a 60cm oven.

The problem with the supermarkets is the bigger ones often don't have a butcher on site. A real butcher shop might be a better choice or a supermarket that has a butcher on site.


----------



## patteesaunders (Jul 15, 2013)

Am not expecting a "butterball" - we buy whole chickens and know what they look like - but I think the flavor is great with the chickens so I am not worried about a turkey - think the butcher is a great idea - thanks guys! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

My local Bennett Supermarket gets me whole turkeys with three days advance notice. They never have them in the display case, but they've never failed to come through on a special order. I've also purchased whole turkeys from my local butcher, but they aren't as carefully cleaned as those I get at Bennett.

I fry them for the amusement and amazement of my friends, none of whom had ever heard of fried turkeys and a few who thought at first I was simply lying about dropping a 6kg turkey into a big pot of boiling oil. 

However, everyone loves my fried turkeys, in spite of the fact that nearly every Italian where I live will do almost anything to avoid any food product which is not exactly like the food their mothers fed them growing up.


----------

